# Hawaiian Hurricanes



## easyrider (Aug 28, 2015)

It looks like Kilo,a cat 1 hurricane , Jimena, a cat 2 hurricane and Ignacio, a cat 3 hurricane are heading to the Hawaiian Islands. 

http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/index2.php?area=usa&lang=eng


Bill


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 28, 2015)

easyrider said:


> It looks like Kilo,a cat 1 hurricane , Jimena, a cat 2 hurricane and Ignacio, a cat 3 hurricane are heading to the Hawaiian Islands.
> 
> http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/index2.php?area=usa&lang=eng
> 
> ...



Hawaii is a tiny bullseye on an enormous dartboard.  I don't know the history of hurricanes hitting Hawaii, but I would guess the vast majority of effects are heavy rains peripheral to the actual hurricanes instead of landfall of the center of the storm.


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 28, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Hawaii is a tiny bullseye on an enormous dartboard.  I don't know the history of hurricanes hitting Hawaii, but I would guess the vast majority of effects are heavy rains peripheral to the actual hurricanes instead of landfall of the center of the storm.



Frequently the storms weaken dramatically before reaching the Hawaiian islands due to the somewhat cooler sea surface temperatures and less favorable upper winds generally prevalent around the islands. Also, the subtropical high pressure ridge that is usually present north of Hawaii, usually keeps storms south of the islands, but not always. Recent years have seen more storms approach the islands, however, as climatic patterns have been evolving. The topography of the mountains of the Big Island and Maui also tend to abate the impacts of the storms which typically move from SE to NW.

One notable exception was Hurricane Iniki in September 1992 which hit the south shore of Kauai and devastated the island, particularly the Poipu area. The current Marriott Waiohai timeshare is located on the site of the old Waiohai hotel that was demolished by Iniki and never rebuilt. Much of Kauai was without power for over a month and 14,000 homes were damaged or destroyed.


----------



## puppymommo (Aug 28, 2015)

I was living in Hawaii for 2 hurricanes, Iwa in 1982 and Iniki in 1992. Iwa was significant, especially on Oahu, but Iniki was far worse.

With Iwa, we were out of power for a few days, over Thanksgiving. Those with gas ovens were able to pull off their Thanksgiving meals. As mentioned in a previous post, Iniki devastated Kauai.


----------



## silentg (Aug 28, 2015)

Please not before I get to go!


----------



## easyrider (Aug 28, 2015)

*A tasty Hawaiian Huricane*

This is the right type of Hurricane. 




> – 1 oz. guava juice
> – 1 and 1/2 oz. 151 proof rum
> – 1/2-oz. DeKuyper Tropical Pineapple Schnapps
> – 1/2-oz. Kahana Royale Macadamia Nut liqueur
> ...



Bill


----------



## tperez (Aug 28, 2015)

We are currently on the islands at the end of a one month vacation.  While on Oahu Hurricane Guillermo approached, and then died out.  We didn't get any rain although I think there was some on the big island.  Then a week or so later it was Hurricane Hilda while we were on Maui.  Again, it died out.  Now we're on Kauai and Kilo was initially a threat (the car rental agency really pushed for us to get insurance because of the hurricane) but it seems to have bypassed as well.  What is getting news now is Ignacio, which I guess will start approaching the big island early next week.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 28, 2015)

JIMinNC said:


> One notable exception was Hurricane Iniki in September 1992 which hit the south shore of Kauai and devastated the island, particularly the Poipu area. The current Marriott Waiohai timeshare is located on the site of the old Waiohai hotel that was demolished by Iniki and never rebuilt.



Iniki also demolished the Coco Palms near Kapaa on the east coast of Kauai and it never reopened.  Fortunately, it is unusual for a hurricane to actually strike the islands.  I think Iniki was the last bad one and that was 23 years ago.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 30, 2015)

What I think is odd is that last week there were hurricanes in the Atlantic and Pacific at the same time, both approaching US land (US Virgin Islands and Hawaii).  I don't recall that ever happening before.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 30, 2015)

silentg said:


> Please not before I get to go!


 
 Please not for everyone's sake....especially those who call Hawaii home... (Jinx)


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 30, 2015)

The projected tracks of both Ignacio and Jimena seem to be slowly veering north. They have been doing that over the last couple of days. I hope the trend continues!


----------



## pspercy (Aug 30, 2015)

puppymommo said:


> I was living in Hawaii for 2 hurricanes, Iwa in 1982 and Iniki in 1992. Iwa was significant, especially on Oahu, but Iniki was far worse.
> 
> With Iwa, we were out of power for a few days, over Thanksgiving. Those with gas ovens were able to pull off their Thanksgiving meals. As mentioned in a previous post, Iniki devastated Kauai.


Iniki's track was almost as though someone was driving it.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Iniki#/media/File:Iniki_1992_track.png


----------



## pspercy (Aug 30, 2015)

pspercy said:


> Iniki's track was almost as though someone was driving it.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Iniki#/media/File:Iniki_1992_track.png


Trivia: some of the storm scenes in Jurassic Park were taken from footage Spielberg shot during Iniki.


----------



## shanew (Aug 30, 2015)

*time share*

If you own a time share in Hawaii and on the off chance that it gets wiped out do I as a owner have any recourse or insurance or will I get any of the money back that was paid for it or am I just sol


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 30, 2015)

shanew said:


> If you own a time share in Hawaii and on the off chance that it gets wiped out do I as a owner have any recourse or insurance or will I get any of the money back that was paid for it or am I just sol



The resort management is supposed to have insurance for this.  However, it's possible that that there could be a special assessment.  I don't see any chance that you'd get money back.


----------



## shanew (Aug 30, 2015)

*time share*

Can you get owners insurance on a time share it sounds reasonable you can get home owners insurance


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 30, 2015)

shanew said:


> Can you get owners insurance on a time share it sounds reasonable you can get home owners insurance



No - that is something resort management buys for the entire resort.

I don't believe you can get home owners insurance either.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 30, 2015)

shanew said:


> Can you get owners insurance on a time share it sounds reasonable you can get home owners insurance



You couldn't get it even if you wanted it because you can't insure something that you don't own. The HOA is responsible for obtaining insurance, so you pay for it with your fees. 

Another timeshare on Kauai was significantly damaged following a storm, I believe. The owners had to pay something like $6,000 for each week of ownership, IIRC.  Usually they are able to spread it out over several years to ease the pain.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 1, 2015)

*Special Assessments*

Memory foggy on this one but I recall a special assessment for owners at the Alii Kai Resort on Kauai for roof damage/replacement from a storm something under $500 per week.

Sterling


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 2, 2015)

Kauai Kid said:


> Memory foggy on this one but I recall a special assessment for owners at the Alii Kai Resort on Kauai for roof damage/replacement from a storm something under $500 per week.
> 
> Sterling



Seems unusual.  I wonder why it was not covered by insurance.


----------



## jlr10 (Sep 2, 2015)

shanew said:


> If you own a time share in Hawaii and on the off chance that it gets wiped out do I as a owner have any recourse or insurance or will I get any of the money back that was paid for it or am I just sol



Check with your homeowner insurance company.  Some companies will add an endorsement which covers assessments on timeshares. It would most likely stated perils, and might not extend to hurricanes, but does provide protection for other covered perils.


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2015)

jlr10 said:


> Check with your homeowner insurance company.  Some companies will add an endorsement which covers assessments on timeshares. It would most likely stated perils, and might not extend to hurricanes, but does provide protection for other covered perils.



Thanks for this info. I'm going to check on this.
I had never heard of it.


----------

